# Qc Tool Post Mount For Dial Indicator



## bss1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Inspired by MKSJ, I decided to make some simple holders for my dial indicators that fit in my qctp.  I started with some 1.75" x .75" aluminum bar stock.

Each holder is 3" in length so I cut a 9 3/16" piece for the three holders I was making. I milled a approx 1/8" by 5/8" groove along the length of the bar. Then I cut the bar into three 3" sections with the bandsaw and faced the cut ends square back on the mill.

Then drilled and tapped each piece with 3  1/4-20 holes on 1/2" centers for the mounting screw, which I used a 3/4" knurled thumbscrew from McMaster Carr.

I don't know that I needed three of these but since it was 20 degrees outside this weeekend I figured what the heck.  They really are helpful and make setup quick and easy. Once set, always on center.    







[URL=http://s215.photobucket.com/user/bswearer/media/indicator%20holder/9D5CF539-8BF7-4E8B-B942-53958AB9A2C0.jpg.html]
	

		
			
		

		
	


[/URL]


----------



## GarageGuy (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice mounts!  I saw one of these on eBay and made one for myself.  Very useful!

GG


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 10, 2017)

Very nice work. Mine is not so elegant, but it works just fine for me.


----------



## bss1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice work GG and ND!  I like the innovation. I like seeing others takes on the same basic product.  This can be a good place for others to look for ideas when building their own.  I will added some photos from a few different angles in my original post that may be helpful for others.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jan 10, 2017)

bss1 said:


> Nice work GG and ND!  I like the innovation. I like seeing others takes on the same basic product.  This can be a good place for others to look for ideas when building their own.  I will added some photos from a few different angles in my original post that may be helpful for others.


I actually like your design better than the one I used.  I may have to make another one now!

GG

Sent using Tapatalk from someplace deep inside the garage


----------



## bss1 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't take credit for the design. I searched here and found one by MKSJ that looked simple and effective, without a lot of machining required. I made a quick version out of some 1/2" plate I had on hand however unless the screw was tightened down pretty snug it would pivot on the mounting screw. The second version shown above has the back of the indicator laying flat on the mount so it can't pivot. 

Your design appears to have a lot of vertical adjustment in addition to that provided by the tool holder itself. Do you use that adjustment much or just set it on center?


----------



## GarageGuy (Jan 10, 2017)

I have rotated it a little bit a couple of times, but mostly just on center.  I especially like it for setting up work in the 4 jaw chuck.  Quick and easy!

GG


----------

